# have been diagnose 5 years and still cant accept being diabetic HELP



## superstu21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been a type 1 diabetic since i was 16 (21 now) and have never really taken care of what has been happening to me.
I have been in hospital twice this year and am starting to realise that i am actually killing myself.
I have a 9 month old daughter and where my blood sugars are so up in the air i am having major mood swings and am finding my self getting wound up by her and my relationship with my fiance is starting to suffer now also. I just need some help from people who were maybe like me and have now pulled it all together and are caring for them selves proplerly as i am really starting to scare my self with the way i am.
Thanks for listening and i look forward to some helpful replies


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 24, 2009)

superstu21 said:


> I have been a type 1 diabetic since i was 16 (21 now) and have never really taken care of what has been happening to me.
> I have been in hospital twice this year and am starting to realise that i am actually killing myself.
> I have a 9 month old daughter and where my blood sugars are so up in the air i am having major mood swings and am finding my self getting wound up by her and my relationship with my fiance is starting to suffer now also. I just need some help from people who were maybe like me and have now pulled it all together and are caring for them selves proplerly as i am really starting to scare my self with the way i am.
> Thanks for listening and i look forward to some helpful replies



hi stu,

well i went through a bad patch a while back to. i had a young son at the time and another baby on the way. i also didnt look after myself at all. i would go out drinking and just didnt bother to take my insulin. no matter what i got told by doctors or my family i didnt listen as i didnt want to be diabetic. in the end it took my son to get me to change my ways. i wont say it is easy cos sometimes even now i feel like just going back to my bad ways, but i look at my kids and think of how they would feel if i wasnt here cos i was stupid and didnt look after myself??? it is what keeps me going.

listen if you ever need to chat then either pm me or email me 

mike


----------



## allisonb (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  There are lots of people on here who will give you loads of help and advice and are happy for you just to have a good old moan.  I've had type 1 for about 6 years now and have gone through phases of not taking any notice and not looking after myself but have now realised how important it is.  I know what you mean about mood swings with highs and lows and coping with children too.  I've got three and my oldest sometimes offers me a biscuit if she thinks I'm low and that's causing me to be grumpy.


----------



## superstu21 (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for your support i feel silly saying that i cant accept being diabetic but i just cant get my head round the whole thig which is why i just dont do what i am supposed to. 
its so difficult and i dont really have anyone i can talk to who knows how i am feeling so hopefully by posting on here it will help as we are all in or have been in the same boat


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 24, 2009)

we are all here for you stu and feel free to rant if you need to. dont think any thing you say here is stupid as we all have one thing in common and that is we are or have some one in our lives who has diabetes. it may benefit both you and your partner if she maybe looks on here to 

mike


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 24, 2009)

superstu21 said:


> thanks for your support i feel silly saying that i cant accept being diabetic but i just cant get my head round the whole thig which is why i just dont do what i am supposed to.
> its so difficult and i dont really have anyone i can talk to who knows how i am feeling so hopefully by posting on here it will help as we are all in or have been in the same boat



Don't feel silly at all. Welcome to the forum. As people have already said there are lots of people here with lots of help and advice to offer. It's a great place to come for a rant if you're feeling down. Plus, there are also a number of us who have felt or feel the same and have not always felt motivated to manage our diabetes. I hope we will be able to offer you lots of support


----------



## Mand (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome superstu21.


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome.  I have been on here for probably only a week and I am getting strength and support from people on here.

I am currently off work with depression, stress which is making my levels go up and down and because my levels are up and down its making me stressed and depressed.  I know I have to sort out my diet, I am underweight if anything and the dietician, when i have managed to see one doesn't know what to suggest.  if the professionals can't help, who can?

Well I will tell you who can, the people on this forum.  I have been both amazed and extremely grateful for their support and brilliant advice.  I knew nothing about carb counting but am now trying to get my head around that.  I have lows everyday and my son also offers me lucozade or a biscuit if I get ratty.

I think that however much our other halfs try and understand and be supportive, nobody but us really knows whats happening to our bodies.  I have a book called diabetes for dummies and its very good and something you and your partner can read together.   

Now you and I have found this forum, we will, I believe get all the support and friendship we need.
Take care.


----------



## superstu21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lorraine said:


> Hi and welcome.  I have been on here for probably only a week and I am getting strength and support from people on here.
> 
> I am currently off work with depression, stress which is making my levels go up and down and because my levels are up and down its making me stressed and depressed.  I know I have to sort out my diet, I am underweight if anything and the dietician, when i have managed to see one doesn't know what to suggest.  if the professionals can't help, who can?
> 
> ...


Hi Lorraine

I think i am suffering with depression but have no idea where to go to find out if it is and how bad it is.

only think i am because i am finding it difficult to get up in the mornings (not just because of my age lol) and keep having feelings like i am worthless but not sure if its depression or if its because my sugars are all over the place. 

speak soon 

Stuart


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 24, 2009)

superstu21 said:


> Hi Lorraine
> 
> I think i am suffering with depression but have no idea where to go to find out if it is and how bad it is.
> 
> ...



It would certainly be a good idea to talk to your Dr about how you are feeling.  Apparently diabetics are more prone to depression.


----------



## Steff (Jun 24, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome stu x


----------



## superstu21 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi
After everyones kind words yesterday i am feeling much better about myself today. i have done my insulin this morning my sugars are still abit high just measured at 11.2.

I have an appointment with the DSN this afternoon so will hopefully get some more help from them.

Stuart


----------



## Steff (Jun 25, 2009)

good luck stu and keep us posted x


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 25, 2009)

superstu21 said:


> Hi
> After everyones kind words yesterday i am feeling much better about myself today. i have done my insulin this morning my sugars are still abit high just measured at 11.2.
> 
> I have an appointment with the DSN this afternoon so will hopefully get some more help from them.
> ...



Hi Stuart and welcome to the forum.

Do tell the DSN  about how you are feeling.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Superstu1 and welcome to the forum,

Hope you are well. I hope you dont feel alone and isolated here, so many of ud have struggled and struggled with this disease and the reason is completely justified- it isnt an easy disease to live with.

I also went through a very long period of time being really unhappy, I told my DSN and I was seen in the clinic by a medical psychologist (she was very good). After I had sobbed all over her carpet and used the whole NHS supply of tissues she recommened a "psychological support group" and that worked really well  for me. What i would say is if you just read that and think "yeah sounds about right but not for me", I was the same. When things have got as bad as you say, its time to take action, whether its doing something you like or not. It worked for me and it also got me back on the radar of the clinic which was also priceless. 

I really hope you can tell your team how you feel and that you need help, its hard but they rarely come knocking with it. The right thign for you will be out there.

I really hope things change for you very soon. Chin up, be brave and I hope we can support you too.

Take care, lots of love x


----------



## superstu21 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi all

I had my app yesterday with the DSN and my god i have actually spoken to someone with out diabetes who understands its not an easy thing to have to live with. The dsn is all dapne trained as well, cant get me n to one of the courses but i will be seeing her an hour a week for 6 weeks and she is going to run through the basics with me. After speaking to her i am feeling a million times more positive about things now.
I now see the outlook is not so bleak and that there really is a light at the end of the tunnel.
I have told her about this group aswell and how useful its been to me and she will be mentioning it to other patients that are having a rough time of it.
Any ways must go really need to do some work.

Speak again soon 

Stuart


----------



## Steff (Jun 26, 2009)

hi stu that is really good to hear im pleased you feel so much more positive  x


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome Stu, glad to hear your appointment with the DSN went well, it really makes a difference when they listen and understand you.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Stu, great to hear that things are looking more positive for you. The support of a good DSN is invaluable - I was lucky enough to get superb support from 3 DSNs soon after diagnosis and I'm sure it's set me up well. I still get my down days, but I often realise that it's due to other things and that I'm just really blaming my diabetes! 

Thanks for telling her about us! You might want to help publicise the group further by downloading a leaflet or poster to put up at your clinic - click on 'Downloads' at the top right of the screen.


----------

